# When Do I play with Phase?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Real non-ee question here. I have succesfully calibrated the Mic and Soundcard and Loaded REW on my laptop and made my first sweeps from 4 listening positions. I have averaged them and am ready to MIDI hook up to the BFD 1124. Should I re- sweep with trying differen sub phase settings? I am not going to go through trying to post graphs (sorry). I do have 3 pretty good dips and peaks between 15- 80 hz...

The REW graphs are pretty sweet and easy compared to my hand entered Excell sheets. Thanks for talking me into doing the REW thing...

Oh, and I also want to do a "house curve". Do I apply filters first to correct the peaks/ dips and then enter another filter for a curve or do I do it manually? 

I want to keep it simple as we are 90% HT and one pre-set it plenty (set it and forget it hopefully)

Also, from what I understand, I want to copy that filter over to preset #10 or 11 on the BFD, as that is the preset that it defaults to after power is out and then restored?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I re- sweep with trying differen sub phase settings?


Sure, if you have both the sub and mains on, then adjust the phase for the best transition at the crossover. It usually takes many sweeps to get it right.



> I also want to do a "house curve". Do I apply filters first to correct the peaks/ dips and then enter another filter for a curve or do I do it manually?


Load the house curve file into REW and it will be the target. Proceed normally, just as you would without a house curve and filter to the target.



> I want to copy that filter over to preset #10 or 11 on the BFD, as that is the preset that it defaults to after power is out and then restored?


You can copy them to any program you wish. Many people use 5 and 2 to denote a 2 channel music curve and a 5.1 HT curve. The BFD starts up in the program that it went down with...

brucek


----------

